# If you have an MMAR lic where do you buy meds??



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was wondering other patients in Ontario who are in the MMAR where do you get your meds?

I get mine from mettrum and I'm waiting on my first order will be shipped out Monday.

Do you like where you get it from?


----------

